# Africans "Chin" swollen?



## Babydelux3 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi there! Recently one of my Cichlids had developed a "swollen" "puffy" looking chin, and was breathing quite heavily. She was the dominant one of the tank, and when this broke out, the others starting beating on her.

I then moved her to a different tank with just a mini crab and a nocturnal cat fish and she got better within a little over a week.

I then put her back in her original tank and she's back to being dominant.

Anyone have any idea what that could have been?


----------



## 702Cichlid (Feb 28, 2010)

Is she eating? Sounds like she may be holding?


----------



## Babydelux3 (Jun 28, 2010)

No, she wasn't eating. She was hiding mostly. 
When I moved her to a different tank her chin went down after about a week. And during that time she was attempting to eat.

Now, she has no swollen jaw, and is back to breathing/eating normal.
BUT, I also have another female in the tank that is starting to get the same thing.. with the swollen chin, and staying in the back of the tank. She is eating normal though.

I do not have two of the same type of Cichlid in the tank, so it it possible they could be breeding with another type of Cichlid or no?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes any two mouthbrooders can crossbreed.


----------



## Babydelux3 (Jun 28, 2010)

Do you know if they have to reach a certain "age" before they can breed or can they at pretty young level?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What cichlids do you have? I've had labs and demasoni hold eggs at 1.5".


----------



## Babydelux3 (Jun 28, 2010)

She's an African cichlid, not sure which kind at all.

Here she is swollen, just took this 5 minutes ago.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

might be holding, but since the fish already looks like a hybrid, i'm sure the fry are too so probably best to just let her spit in the tank and let nature take its course


----------



## Babydelux3 (Jun 28, 2010)

Just found out she is indeed a Melanochromis Johanni, female.


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

Yep appears to be johanni. I have no love for that fish though I have them in my tanks. Has to be the most arrogant little PITA of all the Africans.

It's like they have a Napolean complex. Unless you have a desire to keep this spawn let nature run its course.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

oh from this angle it looked like a hybrid lab to me


----------



## Babydelux3 (Jun 28, 2010)

fox said:


> Yep appears to be johanni. I have no love for that fish though I have them in my tanks. Has to be the most arrogant little PITA of all the Africans.
> 
> It's like they have a Napolean complex. Unless you have a desire to keep this spawn let nature run its course.


Haha, yeah she is a brat. Just hoping she IS holding and it's not a sickness.


----------



## Aura (Oct 29, 2005)

From that picture and your description, I would say she's definitely holding.


----------



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

+1


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Who's the Daddy?


----------



## Babydelux3 (Jun 28, 2010)

Floridagirl said:


> Who's the Daddy?


I really have no idea. There are a few males in the tank. How can I tell?


----------

